# Auto Graveyard



## kundalini (Dec 24, 2007)

I went to this gentlemans property today that has been collecting these cars for 30-40 years with the intention to fix one or two of 'em up. lol My mother actually grew up across the road and was school mates with his older sister. So I got there late afternoon and the light was going quickly behind the treeline. Somewhere during the session I became infatuated with the hood ornaments and the art deco of these lovely old behemoths. It only intensified while processing the images. I will be going back, but I want to ask yous guys if I'm on the right track with the compositions and such. There's 11 pics...sorry, I didn't know when to stop!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.






I'll do the cars themselves in another thread.

Thanks for looking and commenting.


_(Ahhh, it's good to see that I'm not the only one without much of a life. Several of us are plodding along in the TPF forums in the wee hours of Christmas morn.)_

Merry Christmas everybody for the Kundalini!!!!


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 25, 2007)

I want a Mercury coupe. 

Anyway...
I think you did ok with most of them.  They are definitely interesting to look at.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 25, 2007)

As a followup to the Hood Ornaments and Badges thread (which I'm sure you have already viewed and commented on), these are some of the cars in this cemetary. Comments are welcome.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 27, 2007)

**Bump**

These may have been overlooked in the Christmas shuffle.  Thought I'd give it another try.

Thanks.


----------



## Nightsblood (Dec 29, 2007)

In my quest to find my niche, I figured I try my hand at shooting junk cars. Theres plenty here in the boonies. This poor Ford Cobra was located about a half mile back in the woods.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 29, 2007)

I feel bad for it.  Lookit that cobra paint on the side...wow...
Hurts my heart.

I think they're good...could perhaps use a bit of saturation/contrast...


----------



## jchantelau (Dec 30, 2007)

That's a sad photo for me...geez how could someone let that car go??!  Anyway great shots, I like them.


----------



## nossie (Jan 22, 2008)

ya know I think these would be nice in pairs or sets of 3 nicely framed; hood ornament + pic of car + other car feature.


----------



## JaQian (Jan 23, 2008)

I think this classes as a hood ornament...


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 12, 2008)

these seem to never of gotten the attention the deserve 

 i really like 3 4 8 9 10 and 11

good stuff


----------



## yugamu (Apr 5, 2008)

8 and 10 are my personal favorites......I seem to be more intrigued by the partial shots of these old rust buckets.  All in all good pics.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> these seem to never of gotten the attention the deserve


 
This is so because they are only a collection of photos put into the Photo Themes. Anyone's invited to add photos of Auto Graveyards to this particular theme. C&C are not usually given in the Photo Themes, though.


----------

